# Oh boy *Rant)



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

So last year I moved to a new barn. It isn't the nicest of places but theh people are nice. It was great when we first moved there. We ended up moving him to the diet pen because he was a little on the chubby side. Due to certain events we couldn't go and see him for a while so when we got back we noticed he was thin. His ribs and hips were more noticeable than we liked. So, we moved him into the regular geldings field. He's an easy keeper so we expected for him to gain weight easily being on constant grass, hay once a day, and two scoops of food each day. Well, he isn't gaining weight. He did at first but you can still see his ribs and his hips are a little prominent. We had been having problems with the farrier not doing Jesse's feet (which are very week) every six weeks. So, we decided to bring in our own farrier. Then barn has alot of rules about bringing in your own farrier which is understandable but a pain in the behind. Yesterday Jesse coliced. Luckily it was only gas colic. We wanted to keep him off any feed but we can't put him in one of the stalls (not allowed) and all the paddocks are overgrown with grass so we picked the paddock with the least amount of grass. He's all better. But, we would like to keep an eye on him and regulate his feed which isn't possible there. So what should we do? We are thinking of possibly switching. Thank you for any help.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd say switch, honestly- as nice as the people may be, your first priority is your horse, and finding a place where all of his needs can be met as well as possible. Those arrangements may be fine for some horses, but if yours needs more specific care, or you'd like to have more freedom to care for him, you'll almost always be able to find somewhere else to go- it may not be as cheap, but that's the price you've got to pay for horses.


----------



## White Foot (Jun 4, 2009)

Switch, never settle.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

This barn does not meet the care requirements you need for your horse so really your only option is to move him to another facility that does.


Not all barns meet the needs/wants of all horses or their owners.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I am guessing that if you paid for stall board then one would be available to you. I don't think you should leave because of that. If they have people paying for stalls they can't move one of them out for yours unless they have extra and you could pay on a nightly basis. He may need worming and all the horses in the same field should be wormed at the same time.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

We have stall board and field board at our place. If one of the field board horses coliced, without a doubt we would have thrown one of the pasture board horses in the field and locked the colicing horse in. Just common sense. Whos gonna be mad about that situation? The boarder whos horse gets thrown out...would you be mad if someones horse was colicing and they tossed your horse into a field? I know I wouldnt be! Now I wouldnt want that horse taking my stall all week...but for a night? 

I would move. Sounds like its just not going to work out.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Actually they don't "do" indoor board in the summer. All of the horses are outside


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

IF they have stalls and won't let you use an empty one.. then leave. That's selfish and too rigid. I have 6 stalls and 20 something pasture horses... if a pasture horse needs a stall, we kick out on of the stall horses and just charge them a pasture rate for however long. Most boarders are more than willing to give up their stall.

When weight is an issue, just remember that it takes a while to fix safely.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't understand why they won't put any injured/sick horses in stalls. They just put them out in muddy paddocks. Also, there is a horse at the barn with an abscess in his hoof so it isn't like Jesse would be alone. I've started looking around for new barns so if anyone knows a decent stables in the Sherwood Park area (Alberta).


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

Did you talk to the barn owner/manager and offer to buy bedding and pay for the use of the stall and they STILL flat refused, or did they say "We don't offer that as an option during the summer" and nothing more was said by either of you? Surely they'd be willing to accomodate you if you were to approach them kindly and respectfully - you are, after all, at THEIR FARM so respect is needed. Bedding costs money, use of the stall costs money, and cleaning a stall is time consuming work (especially when done properly and not just "picked out") that may require you to do it, or the barn owner to be paid for their time. If you aren't willing to pay the extra, don't be upset if the answer is no. I'd be more concerned about your horses overall condition and call reputable farrier/vet to come work on your horse: if they say NO to that, then definitely consider moving... also, it wouldn't hurt to have the vet say "Hey, how can we make sure this horse gets some alone time to be fed a specific diet?" to the barn owner and have a conversation that involves all of you! Just remember, being respectful is probably key here...


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

^ Well we would ususally ask right away but the owner/manager is on vacation and no one really knows exactly who is in charge at the moment.


----------



## SPhorsemanship (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG I know the stable you are at! please send me a PM(private message)!!! It's a nightmare.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

corinowalk said:


> We have stall board and field board at our place. If one of the field board horses coliced, without a doubt we would have thrown one of the pasture board horses in the field and locked the colicing horse in. Just common sense. Whos gonna be mad about that situation? The boarder whos horse gets thrown out...would you be mad if someones horse was colicing and they tossed your horse into a field? I know I wouldnt be! Now I wouldnt want that horse taking my stall all week...but for a night?
> 
> I would move. Sounds like its just not going to work out.


^^ This! I would never stay anywhere where the horses (all of them the same-field or stall boarders) are all treated like gold!


----------

